# Lyft punishes drivers for removed queue rides



## Soundsinamotion (Nov 1, 2020)

My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


Are you kidding? How is this legal?
They removing queue and changing our rides all the time lol

I feel annoying to turn on LAST RIDE all the time. I sometime feel they steal Bonus if I don't turn off lol
Lyft is doing all kind of shady stuff....Things like AUTO turn online while app open and stuff, This increase my cancellation rate as I wasn't plan to drive and App just go online itself and accepting rides!!!!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


Gryft up to more grift!!


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


They legally can't do anything against you as long as you select "I don't want this ride" as the cancellation reason on an automatically queued ride. Otherwise, if you're forced to accept trips, you are an employee.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Sometimes when I finish a ride, and no one in the queue, a surprise next ride starts.
I guess it was added at the second I finished the ride.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

The Lyft app won't always let me turn the app off. It just keeps adding to the queue. I've even turned my phone off, then on again and the damned app is still adding rides to my queue!


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Apart from suckering newbie drivers into accepting shit rides, how does the queue system benefit Lyft? 99% of the time I hit last ride. On the occasions I forget I will take the hit and remove it from the queue. This means that someone who has been waiting 10-15 minutes for a ride will have to wait again for a new driver. How does this not make Lyft look like utter garbage?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well being offline years ago and finding myself online was driving me crazy with uber....one night no drivers closing in on the concert. i am on hwy. i look at the 3.7x surge knowing it should be a 4.9x i watch the app turn right on...i get instant ping 2 miles away , when i want a close ping. as 50,000 people need rides. 
this is very dangerous is the driver goes offline to quit , because he is so tired. to get lured into a long trip at a surge even in todays times.
the guy is offline for a reason...my 2 cents. 
i get lyft wheelchair wav rides added to the Q 55 minutes away...nuts..


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Removing rides from the queue is bad for the community


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't know if it was said,.

You have to remove it before you end the current trip you are on. Which adds a couple minutes to the riders time while I google map it, to see how far away the pick up is.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Apart from suckering newbie drivers into accepting shit rides, how does the queue system benefit Lyft?


I think it's partly that they're so obsessed with micromanaging and controlling drivers, and partly that they want to be able to tell pax ASAP that a driver has been found for them. If the driver dumps the unwanted queued ride, it makes the driver look bad, instead of Lyft looking bad for not being able to supply a driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> Sometimes when I finish a ride, and no one in the queue, a surprise next ride starts. I guess it was added at the second I finished the ride.


This is another reason why you must activate Last Ride. When you are completing out a job, at times, it will "adding standard Lyft ride to queue". Because you are completing out the job, there is no opportunity to accept or decline. I have sent several e-Mails to Harshit to complain about this as it is a violation of my status as an independent contractor. I get the usual non-answers in "reply".




Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You have to remove it before you end the current trip you are on.


Original Poster did mention that he was cancelling before ending the job:



Soundsinamotion said:


> We used to *not* get punished for removing the queue ride* before ending the current ride*


(emphases added)






Soundsinamotion said:


> . If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when *it’s already added to queue* and *before ending first ride* you are now punished for a driver cancel.


(emphases added)


I will hit the slashy circle if I forget to turn on "Last Ride", unless I am working a streak bonus. I have not checked my cancel rate, of late. I have declined after it was added but before ending the job. Lyft currently has me under threat of de-activation for "poor customer experience" as I was cancelling too much and "not making progress toward the customer". I am going to have to check my cancel rate.

When you cancel after it has added, a pop-up tells you that it does not affect your accept rate. I guess not; it affects only your cancel rate.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UL Lurker said:


> The Lyft app won't always let me turn the app off. It just keeps adding to the queue. I've even turned my phone off, then on again and the damned app is still adding rides to my queue!


Because adding rides is good for The Community…


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

What I've been wondering is, When the Stacked request comes in and showing the minutes, is that from the drop off location, or current location like you are half way to the drop off ?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


I declined a queued ride just the other day (before I ended my current ride) and my cancellation rate was NOT affected. I'm in the Chicago market. Is this because you are in San Francisco?  Aren't CA drivers considered 'employees' now?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> What I've been wondering is, When the Stacked request comes in and showing the minutes, is that from the drop off location, or current location like you are half way to the drop off ?


I'm almost positive that is FROM the drop off of your current passenger. Because I've had some added that say 5 minutes when I'm still 10 minutes away from dropping off.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> What I've been wondering is, When the Stacked request comes in and showing the minutes, is that from the drop off location, or current location like you are half way to the drop off ?


On Uber, it is from the discharge of your current passenger. As a rule, it is the same on Lyft, although I have gotten a few stacked pings that the time was from where I was. This made them uncoverable, at times.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> What I've been wondering is, When the Stacked request comes in and showing the minutes, is that from the drop off location, or current location like you are half way to the drop off ?


On Uber, it varies. Sometimes it is the extra time/distance from the drop and others are from where you are that moment. 

Still testing to see a pattern.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm almost positive that is FROM the drop off of your current passenger. Because I've had some added that say 5 minutes when I'm still 10 minutes away from dropping off.


Me too. But I’ve also had some 6 minutes away and it turns out they are at the same hotel.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> Aren't CA drivers considered 'employees' now?


No. Uber and Lyft spent $200 million to bypass the state legislature and courts and buy themselves a voter initiative decreeing that we're independent contractors. One court has found that the voter initiative violated the state constitution, but that decision is not being enforced, pending appeals. So we're ICs for the time being.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I hate when QUEUE riders be like

Queue Rider
"Why are you driving around and not coming to pick me up directly??? I watching you at MAP!"


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> On Uber, it varies. Sometimes it is the extra time/distance from the drop and others are from where you are that moment.
> 
> Still testing to see a pattern.


I think Uber modifies it to what they think you will take. I see many discrepancies in Uber Ping details, both stacked and regular. Especially with shorter trips. 

Example:

Ping: 6 minute trip 5 minutes away. 

Some days means 5 minutes away and a 1 minute trip for a total of 6 minutes.
Other days means 5 minutes away and a 6 minute trip for a total of 11 minutes.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I hate when QUEUE riders be like
> 
> Queue Rider
> "Why are you driving around and not coming to pick me up directly??? I watching you at MAP!"


That is a sign to stop for gas, restroom break, snack, or all of the above.  

I'll send them a message, Sorry Uber should have told you I was currently on a trip, they are backed up and you are my next ride. You can always cancel and try again.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> That is a sign to stop for gas, restroom break, snack, or all of the above.
> 
> I'll send them a message, Sorry Uber should have told you I was currently on a trip, they are backed up and you are my next ride. You can always cancel and try again.


The airport is my primary rest room relief in the early hours. But with travel picking up, the Airport rematch is a bladder drainage obstacle.

I usually just leave the garage and proceed to the loo. About 50% of pax are still in the terminal when they request and will take 5+ to find me


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I once got stuck at a traffic light that would not change for some reason, it went through about 5 cycles before it actually gave me a left arrow that allowed me to proceed. Meanwhile, the passenger is texting me about every 30 seconds...where are you? Why aren't you moving? I see you are nearby, why aren't you moving? I cancelled the ride, then the light changed for me. After that, I made it my policy that any pax that texted with these kind of questions was immediately cancelled. Don't need that sort of grief.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


Lyft punishes drivers
everytime they send a ping...


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.



give this a read. lyft tips. No long ride alert with queue

all the best 👊


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


give this a read 

all the best 👊. 
lyft tips. No long ride alert with queue


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


Nothing new.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

My cancel % in the rewards tab fluctuates all over without rhyme or reason, and seems to be severely lagged, as in more than 24h. I don't think I cancelled more than 3 times in the last 100+ rides but certainly "declined" quite a few because I don't always forget to do last ride every ****ing ride, which in itself is a giant chore and is supposedly only to be done when you're at 0.0000mph or you'll get warnings as well as supposedly get fewer ride requests/deprioritized for pings if you touch your screen more than the other driver.

Other day I was at 1%, haven't cancelled since, and now I'm at 9%. Lyft is smoking that crack.

Some days I'll "decline" a bunch of annoying-ass pings for rides that are 14 hours 32 minutes away to pickup and a few days later I'll see my cancel % spike like crazy. What in the ****. Read: Decline a ride with the 🚫, not remove it from queue.

Back to hating Lyft with a passion. Can't ****ing wait til my 37-month-long Uber background check clears.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Lyfts new BS Red flag and driving score is dumb. Sometimes my driving score drop below 60% for no reason! It seems like Lyft being cheap and don't want driving to use any benefits so they add the frleaturr to block drivers getting access for your gold and Plat benefits


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> block drivers getting access for your golf


Hate it when they block my golf access. Right at the 16th hole


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> My cancel % in the rewards tab fluctuates all over without rhyme or reason, and seems to be severely lagged, as in more than 24h. I don't think I cancelled more than 3 times in the last 100+ rides but certainly "declined" quite a few because I don't always forget to do last ride every ****ing ride, which in itself is a giant chore and is supposedly only to be done when you're at 0.0000mph or you'll get warnings as well as supposedly get fewer ride requests/deprioritized for pings if you touch your screen more than the other driver.
> 
> Other day I was at 1%, haven't cancelled since, and now I'm at 9%. Lyft is smoking that crack.
> 
> ...


Yesterday was at 71% driving score with 9% cancel and lost my platinum benefits, today suddenly no rhyme or reason jumped back to 95% driving score with 3% cancel, the way it was on Thursday.

****ing batshit crazy


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Yesterday was at 71% driving score with 9% cancel and lost my platinum benefits, today suddenly no rhyme or reason jumped back to 95% driving score with 3% cancel, the way it was on Thursday.
> 
> ****ing batshit crazy


What is this *'Driving Score*' you speak of? What market do you drive in?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wait, you all can see your cancellation rate on Lyft? We haven't been able to see that in years! We have our acceptance rate but we get nothing broken down any further than that. We don't know how many requests were sent to us, how many we declined, or how many we canceled and nowhere is there a cancellation rate for us



LEAFdriver said:


> What is this *'Driving Score*' you speak of? What market do you drive in?


😂🤣 I asked this in another thread. Word for word too. 😂It's not in my market yet.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I guess it's a California thing. In order to get certain Rewards such as seeing trip information on the ping screen, you have to achieve a certain minimum driving score as well as earn enough points. I'm not sure what the weights of each category are, but the categories include service flags, safety flags, and cancellation. I'll post screenshots later, but if you look earlier in this thread, there should be screenshots posted already

Acceptance rating is not considered in california, I think it's a legal issue where they can't punish you for not accepting a certain percent


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


Just make it part of your Lyft button push routine. Arrive>Pick up>Turn on last ride.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Just make it part of your Lyft button push routine. Arrive>Pick up>Turn on last ride.


My Version: Arrive>Turn on last ride>Pick Up/Start trip


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Past few days I was at 1% cancel and haven't cancelled any recently, and this morning I was at 11% and my platinum rewards temporarily revoked. I contacted support and asked WTF is going on, they took forever and said they'll look into it, to hold on a min, they never responded and I took a nap and woke up to 1% again. I asked what happened and they responded with some irrelevant scripted response.

So sick and tired of Lyft and their shit. 2 months+ and counting on Uber BG timeout. Unbelievable


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> So sick and tired of Lyft and their shit.


Coming back from a trip out of town the other night I got a Lyft request. 10 minutes to pickup and "43 minutes west". That'll do, I thought. I got off the freeway and was almost at the pickup when they switched me to another rider who promptly cancelled. They completely wasted twenty minutes of my time and gas. What on earth do they think they're playing at?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Coming back from a trip out of town the other night I got a Lyft request. 10 minutes to pickup and "43 minutes west". That'll do, I thought. I got off the freeway and was almost at the pickup when they switched me to another rider who promptly cancelled. They completely wasted twenty minutes of my time and gas. What on earth do they think they're playing at?


So sick of these switcheroos. I'm not even gonna get started on those, I could go on for an hour.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Coming back from a trip out of town the other night I got a Lyft request. 10 minutes to pickup and "43 minutes west". That'll do, I thought. I got off the freeway and was almost at the pickup when they switched me to another rider who promptly cancelled. They completely wasted twenty minutes of my time and gas. What on earth do they think they're playing at?


Disrespecting drivers and their time is going to backfire on Lyft. I now never accept 10 minutes to pickup rides - I know that Lyft isn't really giving me the ride; they're just pencilling me in for it and, while I'm heading over to the pickup, they're busy looking for a closer driver to give the ride to. That doesn't work for me.

As time goes on, more and more drivers will be pissed off by Lyft disrespecting them like this and adapt accordingly. 3 minutes to pickup / 1 mile maximum are the new criteria for accepting Lyft pings. If Lyft wants to play stupid games with us, then it will win stupid prizes.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

LEAFdriver said:


> What is this *'Driving Score*' you speak of? What market do you drive in?


Driving Score is a Lyft thing in CA. The score appears to be random. When we go on app, we accept the first ride. Then Lyft keeps adding rides if we don't turn on "last ride" every time. Those added trips could be 1/2 an hour away with a fare of $2.68 and a livid passenger because we "took so long" to get to them. It's a lose-lose-lose driving situation.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Absolutely amazing. After getting my 11% cancel fixed down to 1%, I have done zero rides and today it jumped up to 4%.

Such insufferable incompetence


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I contacted support again, and this time they are taking multiple hours to try to " research" and "gather data", and will keep stalling and stonewalling until I start driving, then they will say "I see you're driving now, please get back to us when you're done" even though I keep telling them 50 times that go ahead and give me an answer while I'm driving, I can always read later when I'm done driving. I don't need to be active in a chat session with you in order for you to give me an answer.

A whole new level of incompetence and avoiding the issue.

This has been going on for over 4 hours now.

I'm so ****ing done with Lyft as soon as another option opens up. Only a complete braindead moron would choose to drive Lyft over Uber


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You absolutely have to love lyft's dirty little tricks. Now that I lost my trip information, I have no ****ing clue how long a ride is and where it's going.

No long trip notification. Start trip, it's 44 ****ing minutes. Of course, with traffic, it ends up being a few minutes short of an hour.

Jesus ****ing Christ I hope Lyft goes out of business and everybody loses their investment money.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Looks like no-show cancels are counted against you in the Lyft Rewards cancel percentages.... Wow. What am I supposed to do, go into the person's house and yank them out? Or wait up to 12h until someone finally shows up and force them to take the ride or cancel on their end? The app clearly says in red "time's up, time to go!!" or whatever BS clearly indicating they don't want you to keep waiting after 5 minutes.

Lyft deserves to go out of business so ****ing bad. Please fail, even if it means I won't have a backup company to drive for when Uber puts me in a multi month background check timeout. I'd rather flip burgers and see Lyft go out of business and all the management stock options worth $0.00

What a pathetic company


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Please fail, even if it means I won't have a backup company to drive for w


Either or both of these rotten companies could collapse to-morrow. By Saturday, there will be two new companies that are onboarding drivers. By Monday, there will be three more. By Wednesday, two of those companies will be sending pings to drivers.

All of the new companies will continue the policies of the previous companies. They will dry ream the drivers.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

First paragraph not likely


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Absolutely amazing. After getting my 11% cancel fixed down to 1%, I have done zero rides and today it jumped up to 4%.
> 
> Such insufferable incompetence


If they are using a trailing 30 days or x# of trips, you likely replaced a no cancellation day with a no driving day, increasing the impact of existing cancellations on the trips performed.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yesterday, I was at 1% cancel. Today, I am at 10% cancel, with only one cancellation in between. Lyft math is something special


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

UL Lurker said:


> The Lyft app won't always let me turn the app off. It just keeps adding to the queue. I've even turned my phone off, then on again and the damned app is still adding rides to my queue!


I had this problem with Uber this past Saturday. I forgot to tap “stop new requests” before starting the trip on my current pax, and it was so busy that I tanked my AR 8 points by declining new trip requests while desperately trying to get to the “stop new requests” button.


----------



## zombie6939 (10 mo ago)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


But I canceled a few rides that were on my Damm queue and I did get a disclaimer that says it won't affect the acceptance rate, but it did affect the cancelation rate this morning, if you click off the slashy circle before it gets added to the queue, that shouldn't affect the cancelation rate?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Soundsinamotion said:


> It’s very unfair.


As it should be. Hey, it's RA, after all!


----------



## zombie6939 (10 mo ago)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is another reason why you must activate Last Ride. When you are completing out a job, at times, it will "adding standard Lyft ride to queue". Because you are completing out the job, there is no opportunity to accept or decline. I have sent several e-Mails to Harshit to complain about this as it is a violation of my status as an independent contractor. I get the usual non-answers in "reply".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you quickly cancel a ride that is about to be automatically added to the queue? I know you only have 3 seconds, is there an X to click on before it is added to queue


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Lyft App been doing weird shit. .
My Lyft would automatically go Online and accept rides. And I cancel it, I get punished lol. I been reporting this issue to Lyft. They never solve this problem. 
I'm using Android Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra. 
I was using Android SONY phone had same issue too. 
Screen shot as Example, 11:18PM, I was at home watching TV and my phone pop lol.
I didn't even do rides in 3 days


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Lyft App been doing weird shit. .
> My Lyft would automatically go Online and accept rides. And I cancel it, I get punished lol. I been reporting this issue to Lyft. They never solve this problem.
> I'm using Android Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra.
> I was using Android SONY phone had same issue too.
> ...


You didn't accept a Lux ride from that honey?


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Past few days I was at 1% cancel and haven't cancelled any recently, and this morning I was at 11% and my platinum rewards temporarily revoked. I contacted support and asked WTF is going on, they took forever and said they'll look into it, to hold on a min, they never responded and I took a nap and woke up to 1% again. I asked what happened and they responded with some irrelevant scripted response.
> 
> So sick and tired of Lyft and their shit. 2 months+ and counting on Uber BG timeout. Unbelievable



were you refreshed at least after the nap? i hope! 👊


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Apart from suckering newbie drivers into accepting shit rides, how does the queue system benefit Lyft? 99% of the time I hit last ride. On the occasions I forget I will take the hit and remove it from the queue. This means that someone who has been waiting 10-15 minutes for a ride will have to wait again for a new driver. How does this not make Lyft look like utter garbage?


Do they really have their executives dare to drive Lyft for a few weeks to know how bad it can be? A ride request 9 miles away without a bonus? That same ride without info on where they are going to even think 9 miles is worth it.


----------



## Rideshare grinder (7 mo ago)

No.
Removing the queue during on another ride does not effect your acceptance rate or cancelation rate. 
If you hit to cancel, it even tells you that it won't effect acceptance rate.
I do it a lot.
And intentionally.
I see a new ride added to the queue, I wait till the end of my current ride, once arrived, first cancel the waiting ride , which looks bad on Lyft because the pax has to find another car with longer wait. Afterwords I go offline , then wait for another ride.
So I am incharge of my next ride with the info how far pickup is and the direction of the destination.

If Lyft wants me to keep the rides and wants to look good to the pax then they have to offer streak bonuses or surges.
Period.
No free service to Lyft.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


How exactly do you think they are punishing you? Very curious.
I often forget to hit "last ride" when picking up a passenger....it's an annoying pain in the ass, and I also often miss hitting the decline button when they are trying to add a ride to my queue, so i end up having to cancel ride when I see that it is over 10 minutes away. I'm not aware of any type of punishment that's been directed at me.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Joe Saltucci said:


> How exactly do you think they are punishing you? Very curious.
> I often forget to hit "last ride" when picking up a passenger....it's an annoying pain in the ass, and I also often miss hitting the decline button when they are trying to add a ride to my queue, so i end up having to cancel ride when I see that it is over 10 minutes away. I'm not aware of any type of punishment that's been directed at me.


Have you not noticed your "driving score" going down?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Have you not noticed your "driving score" going down?


They doing best to not give y'all benefits lol


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Rideshare grinder said:


> No.
> Removing the queue during on another ride does not effect your acceptance rate or cancelation rate.
> If you hit to cancel, it even tells you that it won't effect acceptance rate.
> I do it a lot.
> ...


Just turn off ride acceptance aka "last ride" once you hit "pick up" for the current pax. Much better for all.


----------



## kamelsf (Jul 10, 2015)

Soundsinamotion said:


> My cancellation rate plummets every time I remove a queue ride. Turning on last ride for every trip is simply annoying. We used to not get punished for removing the queue ride before ending the current ride but now they count is as a driver cancellation anytime you do this. If you can catch the little 2 second bubble circle to decline when it pops up it doesn’t count against you but if you manually decline the ride when it’s already added to queue and before ending first ride you are now punished for a driver cancel. It’s very unfair.


How do you know your cancelation rate goes down when you decline a ride on your queue? I never been able to see my cancelation rate on my app or dashboard. I only can see my acceptance rate which is useless.


----------

